# Climbed Into One of Eight Today.



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

4-8-8-4 UP #4017



















Scale on those wheels: http://www.dcanavanphoto.com/img/s5/v121/p29487198-3.jpg

















​
Was a pretty neat experience. I think the layout might need one. Lots of other fun bits of rail history there as well if you ever get the chance to check out the National Railroad Museum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You think there are enough valves to turn in the cab? 

Picture the boiler blowing up while your sitting there?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

that's not complicated. open something in that new industrial strength plastic........now that's complicated


----------



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

About the firebox on the big boy. Was the coal fed by augar or a super strong stoker? Could a human keep up with the coal needed?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

pretty sure they were auger fed. amazing piece of engineering those locos are


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Fed by the auger. No human could shovel enough coal to keep the BigBoy steamed up. What great black and white photos. The detail is incredible. Thanks for posting and if you have any more pics please post them too. pete

It would be fantastic if there were somebody left that knew how to operate one of these engines. Ya spose there's an owners manual that goes with this engine?


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

DT&I said:


> pretty sure they were auger fed. amazing piece of engineering those locos are


They were, on the floor in front of the firebox there's horizontal texturing, pull that panel up (we did out of curiosity) and you can see the auger feed under the cab. I have more photos but with all the family stuff and travel going on it'll be a few days before I can post them.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

norgale said:


> Fed by the auger. No human could shovel enough coal to keep the BigBoy steamed up. What great black and white photos. The detail is incredible. Thanks for posting and if you have any more pics please post them too. pete
> 
> It would be fantastic if there were somebody left that knew how to operate one of these engines. Ya spose there's an owners manual that goes with this engine?


There is. UP's own Challenger crew could, I'm sure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Piece of cake......show me the horn handle.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> It would be fantastic if there were somebody left that knew how to operate one of these engines. Ya spose there's an owners manual that goes with this engine?


Since one is being restored to running condition, they better find a crew to run it, or it'll be a lot of work for nothing!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ed see the rope hanging down a little right of center? That's for the whistle. No handle here. 
Incidentally 4017 was the 17th BigBoy built of the 4000 series. I think there were twenty of these engines built and the one Union Pacific is rebuilding is 4014. Am I correct? The Challanger series was the 3000 series,4-6-6-4. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Whistle Pete, whistle! Steamers don't have horns!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Whistle Pete, whistle! Steamers don't have horns!


:laugh:..............................:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok whistle. Your right John,diesels have horns. Anyway here is a video of these huge engines. Pretty informative for those who don't know too much about them. Pete
http://youtu.be/HR5dEc5VeNw
At 2:30 is a closeup of the rod action, at 5:21 is a rare shot of a decapod in action, 10:18 is about the best shots of a 4-8-8-4 drifting through a yard. Really great action here. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Whistle Pete, whistle! Steamers don't have horns!


I was wondering who would notice that first. :smokin:

John, you get the date with the cigar lady.








Pete you can have her sister. 

Or else John you can have the sister instead, your choice.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome photos, DCHO. Oh what I would give to go back in time for several days and watch the Challengers and Big Boys tackle the grade of the Wasatch in person before the days of the diesel and gas turbine locomotives. Must have been quite a sight to behold (as seen in those old footage reels and videos from back in the day).


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

soccercoach said:


> About the firebox on the big boy. Was the coal fed by augar or a super strong stoker? Could a human keep up with the coal needed?


Think the firebox was like 17 feet long. It was fed by augers. No fireman could ever shovel fast enough to keep the pressure up.


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

norgale said:


> Ok whistle. Your right John,diesels have horns. Anyway here is a video of these huge engines. Pretty informative for those who don't know too much about them. Pete
> http://youtu.be/HR5dEc5VeNw
> At 2:30 is a closeup of the rod action, at 5:21 is a rare shot of a decapod in action, 10:18 is about the best shots of a 4-8-8-4 drifting through a yard. Really great action here. Pete


Loved watching that video, thanks for posting Pete.

Here's a few more photos (I took a ton so there will be more later):


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Love it in the movies when they jump into a loco's cab and just take it out without any instruction. I have a video on starting just a small one, a very complex piece of equipment.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Outstanding pictures. The detail is incredible. Can't wait to see more of your photography. Pete


----------

